# Bear Lake 1/25



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ice was a little sketchy but turned out to be a beautiful day to fish. Ended up catching 3 cuttys and 4 lakers.


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice job! Can't wait to make it out there later this week. Last year ice fishing on the bear was great and hopefully this year will be as well. How thick was the ice?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet! Yeah how thick?


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

2.5 to 3 but it's suppose to be warm all week. I'm hoping the ice is safe but I'm afraid it's not gonna be. It was popping and splitting all day. Lots of water coming through.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

2"-3" :shock:
You're a braver man than I.
I've been on that lake with 4"-5" and it was moving under me the whole day. It was nerve racking. It may have taken two years off my life. As we walked off the lake that night the ice had broke up in to 10ish foot chunks. If you stepped to close to a crack the edge would sink a little and the other end would raise. Scared the heck out of us getting off. We were off ideal over the rock pile. Since then I've always waited for it to thicken up a bit more.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Mavis, 
it was pretty stable ice but I'm not sure it was gonna stay that way very long. The rock pile would have been great but the ice over there was not good at all.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I heard a few went thru in the last couple of days- too thin for me


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I have heard that a better part of the lake is now open. I do have to say 2-3" You are one brave man. Congrats on the beautiful fish. Bear lake has to be one of my favorites.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Any recent reports?


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Couple weeks ago.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Some good fish


----------

